# I picked up some vintage cameras tonight.



## Boz Mon (Feb 6, 2010)

My buddy cleans out houses and he came across these cameras.  He knew that I have a small collection going and he gave them to me.  I was wondering if anyone could tell me about them.

I got a kodak duaflex, a brownie reflex synchro model, and some polaroids.

1. do they make film for these?
2. is the aperture adjustable?
3. are they worth anything?
4. do they still make film forthem?\
5. I cant seem to figure out how to open the Brownie camera.
6. Anything else I should know?
7. do any of these take batteries or are they mechanical?

I can post photos if need be.


----------



## Proteus617 (Feb 7, 2010)

Boz Mon said:


> I got a kodak duaflex, a brownie reflex synchro model, and some polaroids.
> 1. do they make film for these?


-Duaflex and reflex: sort of, polaroids: depends on model


Boz Mon said:


> 2. is the aperture adjustable?


-Duaflex and reflex: no, polaroids: yes (usually)


Boz Mon said:


> 3. are they worth anything?


-High fun value, no monetary value (except for the polaroid, depending on the model)


Boz Mon said:


> 4. do they still make film forthem?


-Refer to #1


Boz Mon said:


> 5. I cant seem to figure out how to open the Brownie camera.


-Release on bottom, back should slide down and out


Boz Mon said:


> 6. Anything else I should know?


-Save the empty spools that should be inside
The Land List. Orphan Camera Manuals. Respooling 620


Boz Mon said:


> 7. do any of these take batteries or are they mechanical?


-Those Kodaks are mechanical, the polaroid most likely needs a battery.


----------



## compur (Feb 7, 2010)

Boz Mon said:


> My buddy cleans out houses and he came across these cameras.  He knew that I have a small collection going and he gave them to me.  I was wondering if anyone could tell me about them.
> 
> I got a kodak duaflex ...



Uses type 127 film. Mostly discontinued some years ago but a few types 
still available from specialty film sources like Freestyle, B&H, etc.



> ... a brownie reflex synchro model...


Type 620 film.  Same deal as noted above.



> ... and some polaroids.
> .


Polaroid made hundreds of camera models using many different types of 
film. They also stopped making all film a few years ago but some film types
(previously purchased and unused) can still be found on eBay and elsewhere. 
 Fuji also still makes compatible films for some Polaroid models. You would have 
to reveal the model names to get more info.  Some of them require batteries 
and some use films that have a built-in battery.

Values on the Kodaks you mentioned are low.  Values on Polaroids run from zilch 
to hundreds depending on which model and condition but most aren't worth much
of anything.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 7, 2010)

The "hot, new thing to do" with the old Duaflexes is to take digital photos off of the viewfinder screen image! Seriously--I kid you not--there is a growing movement of people who have cobbled together tubes of various types, which allow a lens to be postioned well-centered over the viewing screen. I saw a how-to article on Shutterbug magazine's web site not long ago. This is called TtV or Through the VIewfinder photography. Flickr has a discussion on it  Flickr: Discussing What makes ttv photographs so appealing in Through The Viewfinder

The November, 2009 issue of Shutterbug magazine had an article on TtV   Shutterbug: TtV Photography and the article is entitled  "TtV Photography; The Duaflex Lives Again".

I had a Duaflex II many years ago.


----------



## Boz Mon (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm going to have to look into shooting through the box camera.  There were 2 polaroid 600 instant cameras, and there was another one that opened like an accordian.  Not sure the model, it smelled bad so I put it out in the garage.


----------



## Retro_10s (Feb 8, 2010)

Shame you're not in the UK, I have some Gratispool B&W 127 film that I'm never going to use, unopened. You could have had it.

Are you going to put them back into service again?> post the pics up if you do


----------



## Proteus617 (Feb 8, 2010)

Compur-I think you have the film types switched; Duoflex is 620 and the Syncro is 127.


----------



## compur (Feb 8, 2010)

^ You're right.  My mistake.  They should be switched in my earlier post.  Thanks.


----------



## Boz Mon (Feb 8, 2010)

Heres some photos of the cameras.


----------



## Retro_10s (Feb 8, 2010)

duoflex....What an beautiful camera.


----------



## Boz Mon (Feb 8, 2010)

What about that polaroid?  Can I still get film for that thing?  It smells so bad too, like moldy or cigarettes or something.


----------



## Proteus617 (Feb 9, 2010)

Boz Mon said:


> What about that polaroid?  Can I still get film for that thing?  It smells so bad too, like moldy or cigarettes or something.



Yeah you can.  Fuji Packfilm works.  First thing you need to do is check out the battery/electronics.  Open up the back, look at the lens from the rear and trip the shutter.  If you dont see the shutter open, you need a new battery or you need to wire in some AAs (easier and cheaper than replacing the original battery).  Once you get the electronics to wake up, clean the rollers and you're ready to go.


----------



## Boz Mon (Feb 9, 2010)

Proteus617 said:


> Boz Mon said:
> 
> 
> > What about that polaroid?  Can I still get film for that thing?  It smells so bad too, like moldy or cigarettes or something.
> ...



There was what looked like a primitive 9 volt in it when I got it, not sure though.  I'm gonna look into this later in the week.


----------



## theMediumStream (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow! I would love to experiment with those cameras in real life! Especially the Polaroid. I once came across a guy on eBay who found a mint conditioned Canon FD 50mm f/1.4 in his attic and didn't know who it belonged to. He sold it to me for 20 bucks "buy it now" - I was thrilled! I can only imagine how you must have felt being handed some vintage cameras like this.


----------



## Boz Mon (Feb 10, 2010)

Does that polaroid take the Fuji FP-100c?  I just bought a pack of that for another polaroid land camera that I got for $6.


----------



## the Virginian (Feb 24, 2010)

Boz Mon said:


> Does that polaroid take the Fuji FP-100c? I just bought a pack of that for another polaroid land camera that I got for $6.


Yes, if it's the 3.25 X 4.25 size.

This thread got me to looking at a 220 model I was given. I shot one pack of film and stowed it away. It looked like one of those cameras that tried so hard to be simple, that it ended up complicated. I didn't even know it used a battery until I read it here, and what a strange battery it is. Radio Shack has them for $8, but they have to be ordered from their web site.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 28, 2010)

Boz Mon said:


> Does that polaroid take the Fuji FP-100c?  I just bought a pack of that for another polaroid land camera that I got for $6.



Where did you get it for $6?


----------



## matfoster (Feb 28, 2010)

Duaflex i had one of those. would be a good camera for the TTV project also..quite a big finder.


----------

